# Houston World Series of Dog Shows



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Follow the link to see a familiar face!

Houston Chronicle dog show slide show

If you look at the "View All Thumbnails" below the picture, you'll see another of Sugarfoot, and the Doberman you see is our friend Karma (from the Agility Four Ways video), who ran right before us. 

We had a fun visit from cousin Hazel, too, who came out to enjoy the show and see Sugarfoot run. 










We've had mixed success as far as our runs, but there's one more day, so I'm reserving judgement. I'm sure a video will be forthcoming. 

Lots of Poodles competing in Agility here, of all varieties, and there's a creative grooming competition as well, not to mention Obedience, Rally, Barn Hunt, Flyball, and of course conformation. Oh, and aisle after aisle of dog-related shopping!

I'll report back tomorrow with an update; wish us luck!

--Q


----------



## itzmeigh (Apr 28, 2014)

We had a blast yesterday!! Hazel enjoyed all the attention she got! She had her picture taken about 500 times! And was pet about a million times! 

I went for a new dryer and a few other supplies. We watched Sugarfoot run and then shopped then headed back to Agility for Gimble (Q's hubby's Corgi) to run, back to shopping... Back to Agility for Gimble... More shopping... More agility... More shopping... You get the idea! Haha. 

Hazel got a new dryer (a Chris Christensen "Kool Pup") a new 2 foot braided leather leash, and a new buffalo horn. (She likes the horn better then the antlers. And her old horn is wearing out.)

We watched some of just about everything! It was just as fun and wonderful as always! Hey Quossum, Can you believe we've been going to this same show since at least 1993! How insane is that! Always so many memories there. 

Oh! And we met a SARS group that works out of a town close to us. They train on weekends and it is free! I might be visiting with them!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Nice to see deserving Sugarfoot in the spotlight! :clap2: Wishing you good luck today, Q. :clover: Please let us know how you do.

Happy to hear Hazel had such a fun time yesterday too. WTG on the grooming supply haul. :thumb: _ I love _my CC Kool Dry Dryer.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Way cool Mr. Jones! Glad your auntie and Hazel came too.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Besides the wonderful visit with Hazel and Co. on Saturday, we had an overall fun time at the show. Lots of friends, lot of Poodles, lots of Agility! I'll get together a video of some amazing runs later; we had some good ones, and a bigger audience than ever before. Some other memorable moments:

Sugarfoot makes the printed newspaper as well as the website slide show.









A patient Poodle becomes a work of art:









Our friend Fate finds a doghouse fit for the likes of her.









In Agility, we were 6 of 9, getting better each day, and ending up with our 8th double Q on Sunday. 









We had a great show!

--Q


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Sugarfoot is famous, Sugarfoot is famous! But I already knew that.  Look forward to seeing your video. Fabulous photos, you two look like such fun winners! :whoo:


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

How thrilling to see Sugarfoot in the paper, on the website and news! He is so striking in appearance and talented though, I am not surprised. Such fun!


----------



## PoodleChic (Jul 6, 2015)

Thanks for sharing. Sounds like you had a lot of fun!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I saw Sugarfoot's picture in the Houston Chronicle! I thought, he looks exactly like our PF Sugarfoot. Could it be him? I should have gone to the show, but have such lethargy in this heat. Congratulations!


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Indeed it was! 

The photographer who happened to be snapping pictures at that time caught me after the run, said he was with the Houston Chronicle, and asked my name and Sugarfoot's name, so I was hoping we would appear. When I saw the slideshow on the website, I was thrilled!

The next day, several friends said they'd seen him in the print version of the paper as well, so I was more thrilled! We weren't able to buy a paper ourselves, but that was all right, as my parents had saved a copy for us. Then my husband's boss gave him a copy...then one of our neighbors put a copy in our mailbox with a note: "Neighbors in the news!"... So now I can put one in Sugarfoot's journal *and* one on the wall with his ribbons when school starts up again. 

It was totally a matter of being in the right place at the right time, but Sugarfoot is a pretty striking fellow, so I wasn't surprised that he was one of the Chosen Ones! 

The crowds were huge, especially on Saturday and Sunday, as you'll see in the video (when I get it put together). One day as I was walking the course I heard a voice call my name, and saw one of my assistant principals from school. He and his family had come to the show, and he got to see Sugarfoot in action, too. My cousin and her family came out, and they were most impressed with the Freestyle and told me I should do that with Sugarfoot, but I'm not so sure about that! (If you're not familiar with Canine Freestyle, here's a video with snippets from last year's Houston dog show. Some of those people also do Agility.)

Thanks for all the kind words, everyone!

--Q


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Quossum said:


> ...It was totally a matter of being in the right place at the right time, but Sugarfoot is a pretty striking fellow, so I wasn't surprised that he was one of the Chosen Ones!


Speaking of the right place and time, Sugarfoot nailed it being 'placed' with you as his owner, protector and trainer. (The Chosen One chose wisely!)  He really is too cool for words!:glasses-cool:


Quossum said:


> My cousin and her family came out, and they were most impressed with the Freestyle and told me I should do that with Sugarfoot, but I'm not so sure about that! (If you're not familiar with Canine Freestyle, here's a video with snippets from last year's Houston dog show. Some of those people also do Agility.)


Oh you must, you simply must! I love the thought of you and Sugarfoot freestyling!! You'd look fabulous. Really enjoyed seeing the freestyle team on the video. You two would be a geat addition!:dancing:


----------

